# something wrong with this.....



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2467975129&category=6396 
notice something funky about that car? they are selling it as a RHD Silvia, which it is RHD and does have an SR20, but it also has pop-up headlights. do you really think someone would prefer the pop-up's over the Silvia lights? i doubt it. possible, but not likely.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

check out the VIN number too.
hmmm did Japan make one vias? or was that just for us?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it has a 180sx front on a coupe body..
1. probably not jdm
2. could be a 180sx conversion


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

1.most people that buy cars like that on ebay dont know what they are looking at anyway.
2.the guy thats selling it just put shit in the name to get hits.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

it definitaly sounds like some bullshit, maybe just a stupid scam or somethin, im have rarely had to use ebay, so im not sure the credibility of the place


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> it definitaly sounds like some bullshit, maybe just a stupid scam or somethin, im have rarely had to use ebay, so im not sure the credibility of the place


it's not ebay with the credibility, it's assholes who like to screw ppl over, that's why they have some feedback on the person. you get to view that part to make sure the person is a good dealer.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

its not only the heasdlightd, but it got a type-x front also


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, someone is getting screwed on that deal. the sad thing is that there is someone who bid on it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its all about seller feedback. thats how ibuy on ebay. this guy has a feedback of 100% from two customers...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

keep your mouth shut kevin. we all know you cant afford to buy anything.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up... i own you. :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up... i own you. :fluffy:


like i told you before, you couldnt own my damn goldfish foo'


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

Obviously no one here has been to Japan...it is popular there to do the 180SX conversion to the Silvia just as it is popular here to do the Silvia conversion to the 180. That could very well be a Silvia...I don't doubt it. I have two Silvias of my own and 1 Skyline, so I know it's possible to import them. Whoever bought the car will find out soon enough by checking the dash to see if it's a RHD Conversion...but in all reality, the guy wouldn't post a 1111111111111111111 VIN if it was a US RHD Car....


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Code Number SR20DET 
Turbocharged SINGLE Turbo 

Where the heck is the turbo?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> Code Number SR20DET
> Turbocharged SINGLE Turbo
> 
> Where the heck is the turbo?


uhh, right here:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

few people actually realize the stock ST turbo is low mounted. you cant really see that bitch. most people think SR and picture one of the built up, swapped turbo engines from the magaziens where the turbo is high-mounted and sticking out in view. oh well.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i think the blacktop turbo is mounted higher.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nope


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> uhh, right here:


LOL! I saw that picture already. Is it underneath there somewhere?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

It's under a heat shield most likely. Just follow the intake filter all the way back and you'll find a compressor.  It's there.... really.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> It's under a heat shield most likely. Just follow the intake filter all the way back and you'll find a compressor.  It's there.... really.


OH OH OH!!! Stupid me! I got yah...Thanks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone accutally paid 7,500.00 for it 
IMO that guy got the shaft but oh well
And what I think is kinda fishy is one of this guys other sales was this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33716&item=2465929539
I also looked up this guys Company which has a web site and ther number is registered as Autohaus Alfa Beta
Which is pretty unknown with the bbb in cali 
I dunno thats why I dont trust ebay much


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> Nope


 maybe i just saw it from a different angle


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you could have seen it without the heat shield and aftermarket piping. It really becomes open in there after you get rid of all the useless crap like the emissions stuff


----------

